# Deleting net.eth0 from the default runlevel

## fangwen

I followed the Gentoo docs and run these commands to add net.eth0 to the default runlevel:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

But now I don't want it to be activated at boot. I know I can run

```
# rc-update delete net.eth0 default
```

to delete it from the default runlevel. But how can I remove the symlink, or do I have to remove it?

Also, how can I activate my network interface when needed?

----------

## idiway

To my minds, it depends if you have openrc.

If you don't have it, you can manage with rc-update as you said.

But if you have it, I think http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xm could help you.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

 removes the symlink

remake the symlink then

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## solamour

If you don't want eth0 to start during boot-up, just add the following.

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth0"
```

__

sol

----------

## fangwen

Thank you.

----------

